# Stihl HS 46/56 vs Echo HC 152?



## Macky Anthony (Apr 12, 2015)

I would like to hear from people who have both tried the HS 46 and HC 152.

Or should I just go straight to the HS 56? Would love to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

